# I am looking for a job for physician from Poland



## sebastianfor (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi!!!
I am 30 years old physician and I am looking for a job in RSA.
Could someone help me?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

[email protected] will help, kindly mention my name,, they specialise in sourcing doctors and Physicians for SA


----------

